# new brute on 29.5 OL2's !



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

i sold my 2007 brute on 31's and got this 2009 bone stock and started modding it and absolutley love the outlaw 2's they pull phenominal compared to my old 31's 

first 2 are the new brute, last one is my 2007 i had


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

nice


----------



## mud PRO 700* (Nov 30, 2012)

Very nice. Mine looks very similar to yours! Lol except the OL2s


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Looks awesome! I just switched from OL2 to 31 because of a few reasons but mainly breaking...those law 2 pull hard!!!!!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks good Keith I am digging your snorkels


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!!!


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

Looks perfect. I just picked up the OL2s myself.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Not good pics but here's mine.


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

thanks everyone, and tonka im actually changing them to look like my old brute bc i almost hit face on them a few times and they willl hurt lol i want them aimed down

and nice BRUTEMIKE !


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Bike looks great! Can't wait to get my OL2's on the Commander (after the 10 hr service). Only got ~ 7 hrs at the moment...:563808: Too cold out to ride much...


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

bike looks great man. it was a hard descision between the ol2's and the monsters tonka hooked me up with . but dam, i love those monsters! bike is unstoppable , even with stock clutching and my girl on the back. the snorks look great, but yeah, you might not want to faceplant those bad boys. function over form(or facial damage)!


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

exactly lol ! ^^


----------



## curtiss938 (Oct 24, 2012)

Did yall have to put wheel spacers on? i just bought me outlaw 2s and wheels but i didnt buy spacers.


----------

